# Husky airplane



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I took this picture here in Oologah at the Will Rogers Fly-in, over 100 old planes, its Husky A-1C


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

wjjones said:


> Nice. Thank you for sharing.


Well Mr. Jones, I'm kind of new here, glad to meet you. Are you the moderator for this forum and what types of tractor(s) do you own? Hopefully a Bolens, but not necessary, lol


----------

